# Jumping in for a Try at bacon



## marshfour (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello all-

After much reading in the forums, I bought a pork belly today and am going to jump in and try some cold smoked bacon.

I am using Pop's brine recipe, 3/4 cups of salt for each gallon and 1/2 cup of maple syrup + all other ingredients. I am not sure how much if any I will taste the maple syrup in the end, but I don't want to get to experimental on the first go-around.

My plan is to rest the bellies in the brine for 14 days, then wash them off and let dry in the fridge for a day.

As for smoking... I plan on using apple or hickory. 

From what I have read, don't let the temp get over 70.

Question, how will I know when I am done? does it turn mahogany color?

I have read that it is ok to smoke for a couple days, off and on. 

Sound ok so far? 

thanks,

Paul













IMG_3234.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 8, 2013


----------



## atcnick (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in your shoes.  Bought a pork belly yesterday, just waiting for it to thaw so I can cure it.  Using pops brine.  And plan on using 50/50 hickory apple and cold smoke.  What kind of salt are you using?   


-Nick


----------



## marshfour (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Nick, I used 3/4 cup of sea salt and 1 tbs of cure #1 for each gallon of brine. Hope you have good luck !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

marshfour said:


> Hello all-
> 
> After much reading in the forums, I bought a pork belly today and am going to jump in and try some cold smoked bacon.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bellies there!

I like to cold smoke mine anywhere from 12-20 hours. Yes I look for the color change. I smoke for 6-8 hours, let it rest in the fridge then do another round of smoke, repeat until I have the color I want. Then let the bacon rest in the fridge for 3-6, 7,8, days then slice and pack. Sample each day as it mellows out, when you're happy slice and pack!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 10, 2013)

them are some nice looking chunks of belly-after the smoke a couple 3 days rest in the fridge is plenty.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## marshfour (Feb 10, 2013)

Good advice - thank you all... the count down is on..

Will repost in a couple weeks.


----------



## marshfour (Feb 23, 2013)

I pulled the bellies from the brine last night and let them sit for the night in the fridge on a rack. They are now on the counter with a fan on them for a couple hours to get to room temp and to make sure the pellicle forms. I guess I will know it when I see it.... Then into the smoker!













IMG_3244.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 23, 2013


----------



## dave17a (Feb 23, 2013)

Ready to smoke mine from pops brine plus country cure on one 12 pounder cut into 4 pieces. Gonna smoke it with pitmasters choice, done some cheese in this. That smells like sugar. Dry rub from Sausagemaker country cure on other 12#. First time for me. Good luck!


----------



## marshfour (Feb 23, 2013)

Good luck Dave!

The first day of smoking is done. I estimate about 9 hours. Had some troubles keeping the a-maze-ing smoker going, but found the sweet spot for air flow to keep it lit. I heated the smoker up to about 90 degrees with the LP and then shut it off. I put in 2 light bulbs and the internal temp stayed at about 60 degrees. Outside temp was about 25.  Slabs are resting in the garage fridge. I originally didn't think they took on to much smoke, but when I opened the fridge door for a picture... wow, I was wrong. I could really smell it!

I think I will shoot for 6 hours or so tomorrow.













IMG_3245.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 23, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2013)

looking good!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2013)

marshfour said:


> Hello all-
> 
> Question, how will I know when I am done? does it turn mahogany color?
> 
> ...


Keep good notes and smoke to the color you desire the first time and adjust from there, but it wont take color if not in smoke.  I smoke mine 76 hours straight.  The length of time depends on how you generate your smoke and the size of your smoker.


----------



## deuce (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Paul,

That bacon looks Great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cold smoking here in Wisc. can be tough in the winter due to the cold temps, great idea with the light bulbs. I smoked some bellies 2 weeks ago with outside temp around 20F, after 15 hours and some sleeping bags over the smoker to keep it warm, I had not much color, but AWESOME flavor! I am only 2 1/2 hours away if you need someone to taste test the finished product 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Am looking forward to the finished product pics!


----------



## marshfour (Feb 24, 2013)

Got some good smoke going on day 2. Also a picture of the light bulb heater.. temps are holding at about 60 inside the smoker today.

Waiting for some good color change...













IMG_3247.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_3248.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 24, 2013


----------



## jp61 (Feb 24, 2013)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## marshfour (Feb 28, 2013)

OK ....

The bacon has been mellowing in the frig for 4 days and it's time to pack!.

Awesome color and flavor. The 3/4 cup of salt per gallon was about perfect for our taste. It has a nice sweet, smokey, salty flavor.

Smoke time was 10 hours the first day and 8 the second.

Really good for a rookie!

Here is my new question...

I have struggled with slicing the sections up. I have a little Nesco meat slicer, but the bacon doesn't seem firm enough for the slicer to work like it should. 

Is there some trick to this? I am thinking about putting the other 2 slabs in the freezer for a couple hours and then try it again..













IMG_3250.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 28, 2013


















IMG_3249.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Feb 28, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2013)

Put it in the freezer til it gets plenty stiff...


----------



## marshfour (Mar 1, 2013)

The freezing for a few hours did the trick.

Great project... thanks everyone!!!













IMG_3251.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Mar 1, 2013


















IMG_3252.JPG



__ marshfour
__ Mar 1, 2013


----------

